# Circuito variador de velocidad para motor brushless



## ale09 (May 28, 2009)

que tal?queria saber si alguien me podria aportar un circuito para regular la velocidad de un motor brushless trifasico alimentado con 12v, saludos


----------



## kuropatula (May 29, 2009)

Hay una application note de microchip muy buena de ese tema. Sólo googleala.

Te adelanto que la regulación de velocidad se hace por medio de la frecuencia en la que activás los bobinados del motor.

Saludos


----------



## ale09 (May 29, 2009)

estuve viendo la nota que me recomendaste, pero no encuentro un circuito en concreto, si puedes ser mas concreto con la direccion de la pg te agradeceria, porque no se si estuve leyendo lo que me quisiste pasar, gracias por los aportes, saludos


----------



## kuropatula (May 30, 2009)

Te podés fijar acá: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00885a.pdf
y acá: http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00899a.pdf


----------



## ale09 (May 30, 2009)

bueno muchas gracias por los datos, muy buen material, un saludo gracias


----------



## lali (Dic 21, 2009)

Disculpa no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, lo que quiero hacer es un varidor que me transforme cc (11.1 v) a trifásica CA y le pueda variar la frecuancia, además el tema es que el consumo de estos motores esta alrededor de los 20 amp.
Si tenés algo sobre esto te lo agradezco mucha


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2009)

lali dijo:


> Disculpa no tengo muchos conocimientos de electrónica, lo que quiero hacer es un varidor que me transforme cc (11.1 v) a trifásica CA y le pueda variar la frecuancia, además el tema es que el consumo de estos motores esta alrededor de los 20 amp.
> Si tenés algo sobre esto te lo agradezco mucha


Mira en esta dirección
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/convertir-motor-cd-rom-supermotor-9986/


----------



## lali (Dic 22, 2009)

Muchas gracias por los datos, el primer link tiene como fabricar un motor, ye habia realizado y funciona muy bien, el segundo link no lo puedo abrir, que debe estar el tema del variador propiamente dicho. Si conocés algo te agradezco si me lo podés pasar


----------



## fabioguarin (Oct 18, 2010)

hacer el motor brushless no es tan complicado lo realmente complicado es el variador ya que utiliza controladores hay esta el problema en elavorar el circuito para que funsione con un motor brushless de alto amperaje 

me preguntava si se podría utilizar el de un extractor de pc y agregarle algún amplificador operacional no se les dejo la inquietud  
saludos


----------



## ELVEN (Mar 23, 2012)

Kuropatala,no comparto tu idea,si te fijas muy bien la nota de microchip sobre control de motores DC BRUSHLESS con sensores de efecto hall,la velocidad es directamente proporcional a la corriente en los bobinados del estator,los sensores hall se utilizan para excitar en la secuencia correcta a cada par de bobinados,no hay que secuenciar la excitacion de los bobinados,para ello se encarga la logica combinacional que decodifica la excitacion correcta,por medio de la informacion que les brinda los sensores HALL.


----------

